# Consola de Audio bajar el nivel de salida



## kosty77 (Ago 31, 2006)

Tego una consola de Audio que en la salida no tiene control de master esta ya sale a un nivel de +4 DBM  maximo nivel de salidad +26 dbu (10k),  +20dbm (600 ohms) y al entrar a un procesador de audio que tiene un AGC y no tiene control de nivel de entrada me lo satura 
Que puedo poner  entre la consola de salida balanceada y el procesador de entrada balanceada para bajar el nivel para que no me sature el procesador.

Gracias


----------



## chispas1 (Sep 1, 2006)

HOLA...

Lo que tienes que hacer es poner un acople de impedancias, como?
a la salida de la consola pones un amplificador operacional puede ser un LF353, confugurelo como amplificador no inversor y ganancia de uno, a la salida del operacional pones un potenciometro y de hay a la tarjeta.


----------



## kosty77 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok voy a probar


----------



## crazysound (Sep 14, 2006)

Chispas, usá directamente el pote en la salida.


----------

